# Testing the waters, Charleston style



## BlackJack223 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hey everyone!

My name is Connor. I'm currently in the market to get back in to sailing! I was introduced to sailing at a very young age and I really enjoyed it but since then I've got caught up in life and without a family or many friends interested in the notion of cruising around the harbor, it fell somewhat by the wayside. However, now I'm ready to get back in to it! I'm currently in the market of trying to find a boat that would be suitable for the greater coastal Charleston area and at the same time suitable for me to live aboard as it would be my home as well. I'm always up to meet new people of like mind in the area and learn anything I can from those willing to share. If anyone has any helpful advice for a starter or on appropriate boat choice (I want to eventually sail short hand or single hand) please don't hesitate to share the opinion. Even better if you're in the Charleston area and want to share in person! Thanks for reading the wall of text by the way 

PS: (If anyone is down in Charleston and has a boat they want to rent as a liveaboard till I have my own could possibly worshiped with baked goods, cash money, and any available medical skills I can render as an emt.)


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Welcome BlackJack. 

I don't usually get too deep in boat recommendations, but others do. A budget may help them. Your purchase price should be half of what you have, as refit, repairs, upgrades and "I didn't notice that", all add up fast. While not model specific, in order to shorthand, a solid autopilot and all lines lead to the cockpit would be priorities. 

If you are just coastal cruising, don't get hung up in whether the boat is designed to sail around the world.

Whatever you do, don't be that guy/gal who lives aboard a boat that isn't actually prepared to sail. If its a dock queen, just get a houseboat.

Good luck.


----------



## BlackJack223 (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Minne,

I have a pretty skimpy budget, probably about 10k max if I work overtime for a while. I'm not looking for anything extravagant or that can sail across the Atlantic without feeling like I left land. I'm a bit of a minimalist so just something quaint and cozy that will float around Charleston with myself and friends occasionally. Probably somewhere between 27 and 36 feet. Just enough to scratch out a living!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

The Catalina 27 is a fairly ubiquitous choice in that size and budget and it's really designed for staying coastal. You might look up headroom to be sure that works. Good luck.


----------



## revmike (Jul 22, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## BlackJack223 (Jul 16, 2014)

Well it's come down to a hunter 25 and a Catalina 27 just a matter of budget. Thanks for the help and input you guys.


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome to sailnet, good luck with the boat, let us know what you decided on.


----------



## BlackJack223 (Jul 16, 2014)

Well I somehow ended up with an 83' Tartan 3000 on my hands, just a matter of elbow grease with some of the cosmetics and I'll be moving aboard shortly!


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

We all love pics here . . .


----------



## BlackJack223 (Jul 16, 2014)

I'll get some good pics up for you guys later today, gotta head out there and start cleaning!


----------



## jcapo (Jul 17, 2000)

Welcome.


----------

